# turbo eco Blowing/Burning oil, intermittent power loss (turbo or pcv issue?)



## DaveLobi (Apr 8, 2019)

Uhh, dug a little deeper and finding cracked piston issues being common. 

Is GM backing these longer than normal 5/100 powertrain? Mine unfortunatly is a 2011 with 80k miles.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd expect a cracked piston to show up in the compression test. Let's try the simple things first - have you drained the intercooler? it might have a ton of oil left over from the first turbo.


----------



## DaveLobi (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks ChevyGuy. I hadn't thought to drain/clean the intercooler. A couple more thoughts or questions though.. I'm consuming a tremendous amount of oil from the crankcase so I still am losing new oil. Are my compression numbers decent? Is it possible because the problem is intermittent that I cracked off section of a piston between the first and second rings is going in and out of place? I read that's where they crack maybe it fits in snug sometimes and pops out other times scraping the cylinder wall and allowing oil to blow by.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DaveLobi said:


> I'm consuming a tremendous amount of oil from the crankcase so I still am losing new oil.


That's not good. If it's not the problematic PCV system, then perhaps it is a cracked piston. I'm not sure of the details on that. 

Because of the leaking seals, it does sound like the crankcase is getting pressurized when it shouldn't. That can be PCV, but it could also be excessive blowby.


----------



## DM99 (Jul 21, 2019)

I am looking into Valve Spring Seals leaking, once that pcv valve goes, and the pressure gets reversed and all sorts of havoc starts. 
I did replace my Turbo and the problem did improve but, once car sits over night oil is leaking past the spring seals and upon start up getting the blue gray smoke, once running it clears up and compression feels fine, but as I monitor the oil loss every few days it is down and I have been adding some lucas oil leak thick stuff - has noit stopped any but has slowed the consumption a bit. The real fix I am planning is to replace those seals, unless I can convince the dealer that this issue was a result of the PVC failure, along with the oil crank case seal, a few oil cooler line issues, the intake manifold, the valve cover and the turbo I just replaced, along with a water housing, a and heater hose as the oil was getting up the intake. Once I replaced all those I am left with the final fix which after very lite driving and testing leads to those valve spring seals.


----------

